# Springfield Armory 1911A1 Mil Spec



## Ala Dan

Greeting's All-

Well, I just came home with a NIB 06 Springfield package 1911A1
mil-spec .45 ACP. It came in the blue plactic box, with a GEAR
holster, 2 magazines, allen wrench, 2-keys, and a cable lock.
The mil-spec has 3-dot sights, of which I'm able to see better
than the tiny military sights that are on my two G.I. model
Springers. It also is wearing a set of handsome wooden grips
with the crossed cannons and Springfield Armory logo; with a
set of the black plastic grips included in the package. I like the
idea of the internal extractor and lowered (and flared) ejection
port.

I still don't know why I bought this firearm, cuz as I said I still
own 2x G.I. Springers, as well as a Kimber Stainless Ultra Carry,
and a brand NIB Les Baer Thunder Ranch Special .45 ACP. Not
to mention, the workhorse from MY stable a West German SIG-
SAUER P220A in .45 ACP. I guess you could say that I'm a bit
addicted too 1911's~!


----------



## Delta Force

*1911*

You never have too many 1911's.It's an addiction that you can't stop.Just don't make the mistake and get a Walther because they will give you another addiction.


----------



## Hal8000

*Re: 1911*



Delta Force said:


> Just don't make the mistake and get a Walther because they will give you another addiction.


You can say that again! 

Congratulations on your new acquisition Ala Dan! :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

Congrats on the new gun. I had a stainless milspec in the 1990's. My very first 1911.


----------



## Vom Kriege

At least you should have holsters and mags for it.


----------



## Ala Dan

Yep, got many holsters and numerous mags~! :-D


----------



## Guest

*The beauty of a 1911...*

*...is that you can make it your own....I too have the Mil-spec in stainless, and I find the lowered and flared ejection port, as well as taller sights, makes for a near perfect 1911 out of the box...I'm not a fan of fancy sights, since I am of the belief that you should be able to hit the threat without taking carefull aim....that comes with practice...if a bad guy wants to take you out, you will make his job easier if you take the time to line up those glow in the dark babies before you fire...if I want accuracy within 1-2 inches, than I'll buy a rifle...a pistol is a secondary weapon, and as such, is used as a last resort when you are out of ammo for your primary weapon....the pistol is a CQ weapon, and as such, the vast majority of shootings will occur within the 15 yard or less scenario...heck, who needs sights at all at that distance? That said, I have changed a few things on my Mil-spec...checkered arched main spring housing from S&A...stainless steel recoil spring plug from Ed Brown...replaced cast/MIM parts (such as ejector, extractor, firing pin retainer, disconnector, plunger tube, and sear) with machined bar stock from Ed Brown and Caspian. I also changed out the short trigger with a solid mid-length aluminum Videcki trigger...before I forget, I also have smooth Coco Bolo grips from Hogue....that's it.  *


----------



## Ala Dan

*Greeting's dustoff '68 my friend*

Hey, ya'll all listen up cuz this man knoweth what he speaks about~!
The Springfield mil spec pistol is one of the best kept secrets within
gun circles. As my friend *dustoff '68* eluded too, its just damn
near perfect right from the box. Mine is brand new, less than a week
old; so I haven't started making any upgrades. But I tell you from
the get-go, I really like this firearm. Of course, I have a Les Baer
Thunder Ranch Special 1911 .45 ACP too fall back on if all else were
to fail; but after extensive shooting with my 2x WW-II G.I. 1911's
I don't anticipate any major problems from the Springer mil spec.
It will be going too the range on 3 June 06, at which time I will give
you a detailed "range report".


----------



## Method

I've always wanted to own a 1911 since I was a young boy. All the weapons from the WWII era have always had a place in my heart, even though I only recently just purchased my first firearm. All this talk has got me onto the 1911 already and I just purchased a USPC 9mm SS(I still am stoked about that though :-D ...lol). I see the saying, "You can't have just one". 

In reality though I am a history buff, and owning a 1911 wouldn't be so I can customize it, but instead would be an opportunity to own a piece of history. I have alot of researching to do before I even considered purchasing one, but I consider myself lucky just to be able to read the stuff you guys write on the forums. The knowledge I've already gained in such a short time is none short of amazing, and for that guys I thank you.


----------



## Ala Dan

*Greeting's Method My Friend*

Certainly is my pleasure to share the knowledge that I have gained
on the 1911; but I'm afraid you could fill volumes on things about
the 1911 that I don't know~! With that said, be careful on choosing
one of these fine firearms. A real, honest to goodness WW-I or II
piece can run into mega bucks very quickly; especially for a WW-I
authenic Colt in good condition. I recently saw one with an original
holster, that the owner paid $15,000 for.

When we speak of the Springfield WW-II G.I. firearms, we are
talk'in about replicas my friend. Somewhere, around the $450-
500 price range; and the Mil Spec (with three dot sights and
a lowered and flared ejection port) runs about $50-100 more.
Either, is an excellent shooter straight from the box~! I own
2x WW-II G.I. replicas, and this brand NIB mil spec, + a NIB
Les Baer Thunder Ranch semi-custom 1911 .45 ACP. Oops-
forgot too mention that I also have a 3" Kimber Stainless Ultra
Carry also. Then there is my former duty weapon, a DA/SA
West German .45 ACP SIG-SAUER P220A.

Hope you enjoy the forum, my friend. If I, or anyone else can
be of further assistance don't hesitate too call.


----------



## Method

I appreciate the kind words Dan.  I realized the kind of guns your talking about and I could only dream to own an authentic version. In my reality, a replica would suit me mighty fine indeed. :-D It was the Springfield Mil-Spec that I was inquiring about, and the 1911 "design" has always appealed to me I should say. :wink:


----------



## Guest

*Thanks for the warm welcome Dan...*



Ala Dan said:


> *Greeting's dustoff '68 my friend*
> 
> Hey, ya'll all listen up cuz this man knoweth what he speaks about~!
> The Springfield mil spec pistol is one of the best kept secrets within
> gun circles. As my friend *dustoff '68* eluded too, its just damn
> near perfect right from the box. Mine is brand new, less than a week
> old; so I haven't started making any upgrades. But I tell you from
> the get-go, I really like this firearm. Of course, I have a Les Baer
> Thunder Ranch Special 1911 .45 ACP too fall back on if all else were
> to fail; but after extensive shooting with my 2x WW-II G.I. 1911's
> I don't anticipate any major problems from the Springer mil spec.
> It will be going too the range on 3 June 06, at which time I will give
> you a detailed "range report".


*looking forward to your range report...my report is simple....rapid fire at 25 yards, and I still get center mass...about 6-8 inces on average...I raely miss...at 15 yards....well....just call me Wyatt Erp :-D *


----------



## Method

The Springfield Mil-Spec is the 1911 I'm currently looking to own. I've read many reviews on it and all of them are great. Springfield, although it only offers 2 completely different types of handguns, seems to have its stuff together. 8) 

I love the look of the XD's as well. I've held a few at the local gun store and I liked the way they felt in my hand. I think I'll have to rent one to see if I like how it shoots.


----------



## Dragon

I am sure you will like the way the XD shoots. I do, anyway! I have shot the Springfield G.I replica and it was awesome. Can't wait to get my hands on the mil-spec.


----------



## ThorOdinson

*1911 Grips*

I have 1 of 600 SS 1911 w/short barrel marked "Commanding Officers Model". I always liked Patton even though most of the time he is shown with a SAA with Ivory Grips. I believe he also carried the 1911 with ivory grips.
Anybody know of a source for 1911 grips--ivory or plastic? What design? Any pics? Thanks, Thor


----------

